# Half listings



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

My Tivo has suddenly developed a rather peculiar fault. Daily calls work fine and programmes are listed in live tv menu. However there are no listings in "pick programmes to record" and season passes are not being recorded. I can record programmes by selecting them from the live tv menu.  

250Gb hdd
Cachecard with 512mb
Mode 0
Endpad

Any ideas please ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

What have you changed recently (either hardware or menu settings)?


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

ozsat said:


> What have you changed recently (either hardware or menu settings)?


The only thing that happened about three weeks ago was, I lost input sound so did a reboot from the menu's as suggested by Blind Lemon, this cured the problem. I have tried a reset again to no avail.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

In 'live tv' - set to 'my channels' if set to 'all channels' - does that change anything?


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

ozsat said:


> In 'live tv' - set to 'my channels' if set to 'all channels' - does that change anything?


Channels was set to "you receive" changed it to "all" but no difference. Changed back to "you receive"


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Should have mentioned the listings in pick programmes to record gradually got smaller until all data ran out.  Help!


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Sorry to bump this thread but surely someone must have an idea. I'm having to manually set recordings on a daily basis.

Thanks.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't think your daily calls are working "fine" at all - it sounds as though they are not picking up any data.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

What does your subscription status read on screen?


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> I don't think your daily calls are working "fine" at all - it sounds as though they are not picking up any data.


If that was the case I wouldn't have programs displayed in the live tv menu and I have, I can select programs to record from this menu and they record ok.



ozsat said:


> What does your subscription status read on screen?


Lifetime subscription


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

What does it say in System Information about your last call and what date you have guide data until?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> What does it say in System Information about your last call and what date you have guide data until?


And not just that - the time of the last Indexing is important as well. If the daily call is working OK but the Indexing is failing, then I think that would give the problems described


----------

